# CoD: WaW 1.6 patch wont install



## Gsquat (Sep 20, 2009)

I've downloaded the mod tools and the patch, but the patch won't install. Before when I'd download a patch it'd install immediately after. Now my PC doesn't know what program to use to open it. Any answers?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Have you tried running the patcher as administrator? Have you run it in compatibility mode?

Maybe it's because there are no new patches and you already have the 1.6 patch.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

what is the format of the patch?
is it a zip/rar file or exe file?
to show the files extensions please follow these instructions:
open a folder (any folder)
now choose Tools -> Folder Options -> view
locate "Hide extensions for known file types" and uncheck it.
click OK
now every file should show its extension (.zip, .exe, .bat, etc...)


----------

